# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبيات القرطاجاني في المسألة الزنبورية

## أبو بكر العروي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
هذه أبيات  من المغني لابن هشام نقلها عن أبي الحسن حازم بن محمد القرطاجاني إثر فراغه من إيراد المسألة الزنبورية المشهورة.
و هي أبيات مشهورة يعرفها طلبة العلم ولكني بحثت عنها في هذا المنتدى وفي ملتقى أهل الحديث فلم أجدها فأحببت نقلها لتعم الفائدة.
قال أبو الحسن رحمه الله:
[justify][justify]والعُرب قد تحذف الأخبار بعد إذا***** إذا عنت فجأة الأمر الذي دهما
وربما نصبوا للحال بعد إذا ***** وربّما رفعوا من بعدها ربما
فإن توالى ضميران اكتسى بهما ***** وجهُ الحقيقة من إشكاله غمما
لذلك أعيت على الأفهام مسألة***** أهدت إلى سيبويه الحتف والغُمما
قد كانت العقرب العوجاء أحسبها***** قدماً أشدّ من الزنبور وقعَ حُما
وفي الجواب عليها هل "إذا هو هي"***** أو هل "إذا هو إياها" قد اختصما
وخطّأ ابن زياد وابن حمزة في ***** ما قال فيها أبا بشر وقد ظلما
وغاظ عمراً علي في حكومته***** ياليته لم يكن في أمره حكما
كغيظ عمرو علياً في حكومته***** ياليته لم يكن في أمره حكما
وفجّع ابن زياد كل منتخب ***** من أهله إذ غدا منه يفيض دما
كفجعة ابن زياد كل منتخب ***** من أهله إذ غدا منه يفيض دما
وأصبحت الأنفاس بعده باكية ****** في كل طرس كدمع سَحَّ وانسجما
وليس يخلو امرؤ من حاسد أضِم***** لولا التنافس في الدنيا لما أُضما
والغبن في العلم أشجى محنة علمت***** وأبرحُ الناس شجواً عالم هُضما[/justify][/justify]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أحسنت بارك الله فيك.



> لذلك أعيت على الأفهام مسألة***** أهدت إلى سيبويه الحتف والغُمما


 لذاك



> وأصبحت الأنفاس بعده باكية ****** في كل طرس كدمع سَحَّ وانسجما


وأصبحت بعده الأنفاس باكية

----------


## محمد بن عبدالكريم

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الدميري في حياة الحيوان 2 / 195:
ويقال: إن العرب علموا منزلة الكسائي عند الرشيد، فقالوا: القول قول الكسائي، ولم ينطقوا بالنصب وإن سيبويه قال ليحيى: مرهم أن ينطقوا بذلك، فإن ألسنتهم لا تطاوعهم على النطق به. 
وقد أشار إلى ذلك حازم في منظومته بقوله:
والعرب قد تحذف الأخبار بعد إذا ... إذا عنت فجأة الأمر الذي دهما
وربما نصبوا بالحال بعد إذا ... وربما رفعوا من بعدها ربما
فإن توالى ضميران اكتسى بهما ... وجه الحقيقة من أشكاله عمما
لذلك أعيت على الأفهام مسألة ... أهدت إلى سيبويه الحتف والغمما
قد كانت العقرب العرجاء أحسبها ... قدما أشد من الزنبور وقع حما
وفي الجواب عليها هل إذا هو هي ... أو هل إذا هو إياها قد اختصما
فخطأ ابن زياد وابن حمزة في ... ما قال فيها أبا بشر وقد ظلما
وغاظ عمرا علي في حكومته ... يا ليته لم يكن في أمره حكما
كغيظ عمرو علياً في حكومته ... يا ليته لم يكن في أمره حكما
وفجع ابن زياد كل منتخب ... من أهله إذا غدا منه يفيض دما
وأصبحت بعده الأنفاس باكية ... في كل طرس كدمع سح وانسجما
وليس يخلو امرؤ من حاسد أضم ... لولا التنافس في الدنيا لما أضما
والغبن في العلم أشجى محنة علمت ... وأترح الناس شجواً عالم هضما

----------

